# Putting weight on a goat?



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi folks, I just bought my first Myotonic buck last saturday from a great younger couple and they said that charlie needed to gain about 10 pounds and i agree with them, IF i could put ten pounds on charlie then i think he would be a stud muffin and look much better.

So my question is, What would be a great mixture of feed to ad weight on a goat? We have plenty of ground corn & I bought a bag of 18% meat goat feed as well. 
My idea was to feed him a mixture of both while he is on our mini pasture by the house so i can watch his progress daily. Any thoughts folks? 

http://
this is the best picture i could get of charlie


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

He's a fine looking animal! Maybe a tiny bit underweight, but good hay and minerals will probably do a lot to helping him fill out.

Corn and 18% protein grain will kill your buck by causing urinary calculi. You can't feed male goats high powered diets that include a lot of grain/protein/phosphorous without causing damage.

Here's a good place to start reading:
Urinary Calculi in Goats


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

My vet had me add an extra handful of whole oats to my feed, and it has helped my girls put on weight.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is another question, I was thinking about making charlie his very own little feeding pen out of some cattle pannels or should i feed all my goats the same thing at the same time? The red weather is going to freezer camp when i think its time so it would do him some good, And i have a boer cross doe thats going to kid at some time, Then there is tex the steer. 
I'm pretty sure all of them would enjoy the xtra feed and hay, Maybe i should move the doe and feed the rest?


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Please listen to Alice. Feeding does is NOT the same as feeding bucks. Yes feed him separately so he gets his fair share but stay away from grain.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

He looks normal to me. Have a fecal done and see if he needs to be wormed.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I can tell you what has worked for my bucks for over 16 yrs; and I've never had a case of urinary calculi. 

I do feed my bucks the same as I feed my does; and they keep good weight and stay healthy. 

Daily: (Free browse with orchard grass...low iron in our area...and lespedeza shrubs as well as clovers & other wild plants they find.) They, also, get the following "mixture" every morning:

1 cup "shreaded" beet bulp
1 cup alfalfa "pellets"
1/2 cup Purina Strategy Healthy Edge
1/2 cup "whole" oats
large handfull Black Oil Sunflower Seeds

If we have a really cold winter, I add 1/2 cup cracked corn to their grain mix.

I've only had problems with putting weight on a doe once in awhile around kidding times. This is when I simply separate that doe from the others only long enough for her to finish eating her daily ration of grain mix.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Charlies previous owners did worm him all most 7 days ago before his long road trip, I had surgery on my right hand Tuesday afternoon so as soon as i can drive i will have a fecal done. 
Thanks for all the help people


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

So I am confused. I have Boer whethers and a little buckling that I have been graining to get growth. I suppose as long as I consider the Ca-Ph ratio and add AC, they will be less likely to develop UC? There are a lot of factors to consider in here.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

The best and healthiest way to get an animal to optimal condition is enough food(not pushing a lot, just enough) and time to utilize it. Make sure he has good loose minerals, enough hay/browse, is not wormy, and maybe give him a cup or two of grains a day if you feel he needs it. And give him TIME. The worst thing you can do is push grain on a buck. And if you are feeding grain, please feed some alfalfa to help balance the calcium/phosphorous ratio.
I do feed my young growing bucks, and bucks in rutt, grain. Mature bucks do not get grain during the lazy months, but they do get a small ration through breeding season and winter, until they are back in shape. I also feed them just straight grains(oats and BOSS), no commercial mixes. As long as they are getting any grain, they get alfalfa every day.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

What is BOSS? Thats new term i havent heard yet, Well i should say i'm slowly catching on to the goat lingo lol


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

LOL, sorry. BOSS: Black Oil Sunflower Seeds.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

When I have bought a thin buck in the past(a couple were downright emaciated), I would first worm him, then just give him maybe a handful of grains a day, but make sure he had good quality grass hay in front of him at all times and alfalfa hay ration once a day. But the most important thing is give them time to use what they are getting, don't push more on them. In livestock, the water and roughage are most important, mineral next, and grains the very last. Of course the feed companies would have us think differently.


----------

